# A few questions



## aeiler (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi.  I have 3 questions.

First: My roommate recently found out that his grandfather had brought back a katana from Japan after WW2.  I took a look at it, and its in decent condition, although it has a few nicks in the ha.  The real problem is that it is beginning to rust since it was sitting in a closet for nearly 50 years.  Is there a safe way to remove said rust without compromising the sword's strength?

Second: I am trying to get my hands on a decent practice yari, but I cannot find any.  Bugei recently released one, but it costs some $400+, and that's a bit too high.  Anyone know where I can find one?

Third: I have been trying to find a decent dojo for kenjutsu/iaido, but since I am attending college in the middle of Wisconsin, its a bit hard.  Do any of you know where I can find a decent instructor somewhere in central Wisconsin, or at least a resource to find an instructor?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2004)

Where in Wisconsin?

For the sword, you might check at www.swordforum.com and for all your questions www.e-budo.com is a good resource. Of course, I'm sure you'll also get some help here!


----------



## aeiler (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, I attend college in Stevens Point, and my family lives in Oshkosh.  Thanks.


----------



## satans.barber (Apr 22, 2004)

aeiler said:
			
		

> Hi.  I have 3 questions.
> 
> First: My roommate recently found out that his grandfather had brought back a katana from Japan after WW2.  I took a look at it, and its in decent condition, although it has a few nicks in the ha.  The real problem is that it is beginning to rust since it was sitting in a closet for nearly 50 years.  Is there a safe way to remove said rust without compromising the sword's strength?
> 
> ...



If the sword's started to rust fairly badly I believe that it will need professionally polishing in order to restore it (they remove a thin layer of the metal to get rid of the rust), but I believe this is quite expensive (charged by the inch).

It's a professional job to be done properly, you can't just go scrubbing at it yourself with chrome cleaner and a scouring pad!

Ian.


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a question to the kendo practitioners out here, does kendo have Iaido contained in the system, or do you have to take Iaido seperately to complete your study of the sword. Also does anyone know of good instructors of these styles in the Boston Ma. area. Thanks for the help, Respect to all of you!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 22, 2004)

aeiler said:
			
		

> Hi.  I have 3 questions.
> 
> First: My roommate recently found out that his grandfather had brought back a katana from Japan after WW2.  I took a look at it, and its in decent condition, although it has a few nicks in the ha.  The real problem is that it is beginning to rust since it was sitting in a closet for nearly 50 years.  Is there a safe way to remove said rust without compromising the sword's strength?


With all due respect to your room-mate's grandfather, the authenticity of the sword should be verified. During WWII a lot of fake swords were sold to gullible American GI's around the Pacific Islands and thus it could be a fake. Hard to say. 
Removing rust should be done carefully... but only after verifying the real thing. 
If it's a fake then the usual rust removal treatment can be done easily enough. If it's real then taking it to an expert is the best bet.
Real sword's strength shouldn't be compromised by rust. Most of it would be surface rust anyway. The Japanese were renowned sword makers and thus their steel would be of good to great quality.

 :asian:


----------



## Charles Mahan (Nov 22, 2004)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I have a question to the kendo practitioners out here, does kendo have Iaido contained in the system, or do you have to take Iaido seperately to complete your study of the sword. Also does anyone know of good instructors of these styles in the Boston Ma. area. Thanks for the help, Respect to all of you!



Your in luck.  Boston has two fine Muso Jikiden Eishin Ryu Iaido instructors, both of whom are associated with the Muso Jikiden Eishin Ryu Seitokai.

The senior instructor in Boston would be Warren Stanley-sensei.  Stanley-sensei is Rokudan Renshi (6th degree, with the first teaching license).  Very traditional kinda guy.  He has no web presence, but if you send me an email I will forward you the email address of his senior student.

The junior instructor in Boston is Cuong Nguyen-sensei.  Nguyen-sensei is a  Sandan(3rd degree).   Nguyen-sensei is a recent transplant to Boston from Canada, where he trained under Hiro Inoue-sensei in Vancouver.  He has a website at http://www.bostoniaido.com

In answer to your other question, Kendo programs typically do offer some iaido training, although not always.  Usually there is at least the modern set of Seitei iaido forms, and usually there is some type of koryu iaido program to supplement the more modern stuff.  It is usually Muso Shinden Ryu, a cousin of MJER.  I don't know what the instruction situation in Boston is for Kendo Renmei Iaido, but I know the Iaido Renmei instruction is top notch.  

Good luck.


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 22, 2004)

Charles Mahan said:
			
		

> Your in luck.  Boston has two fine Muso Jikiden Eishin Ryu Iaido instructors, both of whom are associated with the Muso Jikiden Eishin Ryu Seitokai.
> 
> The senior instructor in Boston would be Warren Stanley-sensei.  Stanley-sensei is Rokudan Renshi (6th degree, with the first teaching license).  Very traditional kinda guy.  He has no web presence, but if you send me an email I will forward you the email address of his senior student.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the response! I sent you an email as requested. Also, If one is to take up the way of the sword, which is the better place to start Kendo, or Iaido?


----------



## Charles Mahan (Nov 23, 2004)

You can start in either, but the usual advice if you want to do both, is to do one of them for several years before picking up the second art.  That will make it easier to keep the two different sets of principles from corrupting each other.


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 23, 2004)

That's interesting, I figured one art was the compliment of the other, I didn't even think of the differences. If you could elaborate, I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks.


----------

